# The next step



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Web site is up. Now how do you get people to become aware of what you are selling? Is it a payed advertisment or how does ones website earn the coveted first place when you type something in????? Can anyone help here?


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Its a mix of things. Firstly, you need to make sure that all the key words for your site are imbedded in the meta data in the header of of our website code (that is the code that is hidden and occurs above the html tags on your site. If you used a modern program or online site to develop your website, you need to look for a place to add "meta data" and add some words to the keywords. What this does is provides words for the search engines to classify your site.
But, unfortunately, it is never a case of 'build it and they will come". You now need to market your site. Get onto forums in which you think people will want the items/service you are selling and post about your new website - and even better, offer them some special deal for visiting. Consider putting a small advert in a trade magazine as well (i know - it costs money). Build a Facebook page as well - promote promote promote.

Hope that helps...and others will have more ideas and info.

Gary


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Try some basic advertising models.....

Send to your family and friends and that will begin to generate "page hits". If they like the product and buy, it will begin to perpetuate itself.

Try adding a facebook page where you can post throughout the day and see ever increasing markets through virality.

Try google adsense to further reach an audience.

Hope those help...... success!


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> Web site is up. Now how do you get people to become aware of what you are selling? Is it a payed advertisment or how does ones website earn the coveted first place when you type something in????? Can anyone help here?


Big Dave, put a link to your website here so that we may all look at it and we can go from there. Good advise given so far. Twitter is also good


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

if you want spot 1 in google then google for "seo" or "search engine optimization", it takes some time and effort though

if you want people looking at your site by the end of the day learn to use "google adwords" and pay for traffic


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

All excellent advise! :thumb:


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Craigslist ads can help get sales for some products. Just depends on what is being sold and if there an audience for the product, but it is free advertising.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Fix up a Face Book for it and send me a link...I in turn send it out to my friends and so forth..


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

nice looking website - congrats on getting set up!


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Big Dave said:


> Web site is up. Now how do you get people to become aware of what you are selling? Is it a payed advertisment or how does ones website earn the coveted first place when you type something in????? Can anyone help here?


Here are a couple of things for you to consider. First of all, when your doing a web site, you really need to put the price for each along side of the add to cart buttons. I clicked on the add to cart to get the price, and you should already be able to see price BEFORE you click on the buy it buttons. 

Next, you will need pay per click type button. I use google add words campaigns and it is not to bad. They will walk you through it. Links between your site and others will help out a lot also. Good luck. Nadja


----------

